
A New Way to Solve Quadratic Equations – Po-Shen Loh - TheAsprngHacker
https://www.poshenloh.com/quadratic
======
TheAsprngHacker
Discussion on r/math:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/dzbmbu/a_new_way_to_s...](https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/dzbmbu/a_new_way_to_solve_quadratic_equations_poshen_loh/)

